# Has anyone used this budget R2 knife?



## James (Jun 10, 2013)

I was browsing the cutlery section of rakuten and stumbled across this:

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/honmamon-r/item/4582243651745/

Seems like quite a lot of knife for the price, but don't have any info on grind or HT. To me, it resembles the Tanaka R2, although it doesn't have that snazzy ironwood handle. After emailing the seller, I was told that the knife was made by a "Kaji craftsman in hyogo". 

I think it's noteworthy that the same seller also sells Tanaka ironwood knives and that, at least from what I've read, Tanaka is also located in Hyogo prefecture.

Anyone info or opinions?


----------



## bkdc (Jun 10, 2013)

I own two Kazuyuki Tanaka gyutos that are NOT Ironwood. My Tanakas have wa-handles. And that gyuto's profile and finish looks like my Tanaka.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 11, 2013)

You've gotta buy it! Looks good. 
There's also a pretty sweet looking 300mm gyuto for under $200 from the same store....................
........I'm patiently awaiting your review on the R2 knife!


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2013)

It really does! I'm in the market for the 240, but it's sold out at the moment. Hmm...decisions decisions


----------



## bkdc (Jun 11, 2013)

If that exact knife becomes available in 240mm, I think I'll try it out.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 12, 2013)

Interesting, but a bit odd/ suspicious. 
Looks like a vintage American partial tang handle the a beaver got ahold of. Im guessing the chewed section is for your pinky? 

Also, IIRC sg2 and r2 are similar, but not the same. But then the title says r2, but the steel is referred to as "super gold II." 

Seems fishy...
Whatever pm steel it is, i think that we have all learned the importance of ht esp with these exotic materials and i would guess this is not done in a big batch; not w/ individual attention. 

$160 is a bargain for a good knife, but a rip-off for junk.

Well made knifes cost what they do for a reason.


----------



## cclin (Jun 12, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Also, IIRC sg2 and r2 are similar, but not the same. But then the title says r2, but the steel is referred to as "super gold II."


SG2 & R2 are same pm steel, please check http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10067-R2-and-SG-2-steel?highlight=. different knife maker with different HT will make SG2/R2 steel act varied!


----------



## James (Jun 13, 2013)

Yep...I'm actually surprised we didn't find out about that earlier. I looked through some threads on KF the other day and someone contacted Tanaka with the same question years ago (in like 09) and got the same response.

Anyways, still thinking about picking one up and maybe passing it to a forum member with experience with the Tanaka R2 for comparison's sake. You're right about the handles justin. It's butt ugly, but if it does turn out to be an OEM situation, this would be the perfect candidate for a rehandle job.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 13, 2013)

The profile on these is not what I generally associate with Tanaka blades. It seems flatter...


----------



## James (Jun 13, 2013)

Are the ironwood ones curvier? Here's a link to the wa handled one:

http://www.ironchefknives.com.au/ch...m-by-kazuyuki-tanaka-octagonal-red-sandalwood


----------



## James (Dec 10, 2014)

I emailed the seller and found out that these knives are from Tanaka. I ordered one and will post pics once it's received. Now, I'll have to figure out rehandle options.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 10, 2014)

What a deal!


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2014)

Just picked it up from the post office and just, wow. I'm glad I picked this up. For ~ 26,000 yen, I'm extraordinarily happy AND IT CAME WITH FREE-ISH KITCHEN SHEARS (I agreed to write a review in return). The blade is phenomenal and the handle is surprisingly comfortable (if not aesthetically pleasing). F&F is very good with the exception of a rough spine, but that's easily corrected.


----------



## larrybard (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking forward to review. Sounds quite encouraging.


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2014)

A few more things - OOTB edge is pretty meh (that doesn't really matter to KKF members I imagine) and choil is eased but not rounded. 

I'm positive it's a Tanaka. The box and signature matches some other boxes I have from him.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 16, 2014)

I emailed the seller and asked about the 240, and he has no idea?


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2014)

I asked whether the this knife and the ironwood r2 were made by the same maker and he said yes


----------



## pkjames (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybe I can ask this to the maker himself as I didn't see this type of blade at the sg2 ironwood maker's workshop. That handle reminds me of someone else though. 

Regardless that is a nice score


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2014)

By all means! I'm curious as to whether my suspicions are correct. Tanaka or not, it's a good knife.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2014)

for what its worth, boxes dont generally mean much. There are many companies using the same box with the same or similar labels on the outside... most just say something like, "cooking knife for professionals" or something equally nondescript


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2014)

JBroida said:


> for what its worth, boxes dont generally mean much. There are many companies using the same box with the same or similar labels on the outside... most just say something like, "cooking knife for professionals" or something equally nondescript



I've always gotten different boxes from different makers so I thought they were unique. Bad assumption on my part. Thanks for the info Jon!


----------



## mr.g (Jan 3, 2015)

Any updates on this knife?


----------



## James (Jan 3, 2015)

It takes a sick edge, feels good in hand (not too thin, not too thick, stiff spine) and has a profile that I'm very comfortable with. The knife cuts very well, and at the price I paid, I'm quite astounded at the performance. I'll do a more in depth review later as I've only used the knife for about a week (went back to NYC for the holidays).


----------

